# When to switch to adult dog food and other Q's?



## gnet158 (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello, new member here and I have a few questions. Going to feed my boy Orijen's Large Breed. Here are my questions?

1. I plan on mixing Orijen with his existing food for about a week. Going 25% new to 75% old and increasing that mix. Is a week to soon? Hopefully he'll take to it

2. If he does take to it when should I make the switch to adult dog food? I've read 5 months or so is a good age? 

Thanks!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

The mix sounds right. I'd do it closer to 6 or 7 months. From what I've read, switching them to adult food younger slows down their growth.


----------



## gnet158 (Mar 29, 2014)

Great, Thanks for the reply!


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

I just switched mine to adult food and he's seven months.

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

i switched at 6 months. ive heard some people dont use puppy food at all


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

I think I switch mine around the 16 week age, a week transitioning different kibble may be ok, just monitor him and if he starts to have diarrhoea then transition over another week.


----------



## sechattin (Nov 13, 2013)

Mine just hit nine months and he'll be getting adult food next bag I buy. I also feed Orijen. Great food, can be a bit rich when switching on to it. I took a week and a half to switch mine over and added a spoonful of pure pumpkin with every meal.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I switch mine from puppy to adult food at 1 year personally

How long it takes to switch depends on the dog, some need one week and some can need up to two weeks to avoid upset. I've use the one week rule with success, I really hate having to switch cold turkey


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

I have always switched at a year from Puppy to Adult 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

It's funny. My vet owned: "Natures Recipe" in the late 80s. He stated that puppy food is; a rip off.. Been at it for 40 years..

Do what makes you feel like your doing the best and everybody, including the animal is happy... 

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110821213244AADVg2t


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I waited until my GSD was 1 year old before switching to adult dog food. I waited until my Dalmatian was 8 months old before switching to adult dog food.


----------

